
Palo Alto to measure street traffic by tracking cellphones - dmckeon
http://padailypost.com/2018/04/10/city-to-measure-street-traffic-by-tracking-cellphones/
======
dmckeon
> Iteris Velocity system is already being used by Santa Clara County

[https://www.cityofpaloalto.org/civicax/filebank/documents/64...](https://www.cityofpaloalto.org/civicax/filebank/documents/64451)

> uses unique MAC identifiers, and maintains anonymous user data to provide
> travel information data

